# Where to buy short ribs?



## bcoastal (Aug 8, 2012)

I live in clear lake but go into Houston time to time. Where can I find some meaty short ribs without having to buy in bulk?


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Some of the HEB's have them. You have to ask one of the butchers to get a cryo pack that has two 3 rib sections usually. Go to HEB online and search for beef ribs to find the nearest store that carries them.


----------



## fishingtwo (Feb 23, 2009)

The one in League City on 96 toward Kemah has them


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

Thereâ€™s a difference between short ribs and short plate ribs. The short plate ribs are the best but almost impossible to find.....from what I can tell.....

https://three-little-pigs-bbq.com/help-i-need-to-know-what-cut-of-beef-ribs-to-tell-my-butcher/

This is what youâ€™re most likely going to get from HEB.....


----------



## fISHBUD (Oct 16, 2005)

I get my plate ribs in League City. Last I got were Prime and not as expensive as you would think.
https://www.stonecoldmeats.com/


----------



## jtburf (May 26, 2004)

Plate ribs at HEB or some of the finer meat stores.

Buy the cryo pack at HEB, smoke a rack, freeze the other for a later smoke session...

JOhn


----------



## bcoastal (Aug 8, 2012)

Thanks. Going to get some tomorrow.


----------



## 1buckfan1 (Aug 19, 2011)

*Bronto ribs*

The newer HEB's carry them. Have to ask the butcher. And brother they are crazy good off the smoker!!!


----------



## StinkBait (May 31, 2004)

Costco typically carries the Prime grade plate ribs. 2 per cryo also.


----------



## bcoastal (Aug 8, 2012)

Got them at the 96 location. They were cut in short but the butcher told me to get there in the morning before the cut them and I could get the whole rib. 1st time cooking I smoked them like a brisket for 8 hrs. Wow.


----------



## That Robbie Guy (Aug 11, 2009)

I just ate... and I am hongry!


----------



## texastkikker (Dec 24, 2008)

Has anybody ever bought these bad boys online - wondering about price difference. Looks like I can get a pack of 4 ribs delivered to the house for $137.90.


No clue what they cost at the butcher......but I know I want to smoke some of these bad boys!!!!


----------



## Leo (May 21, 2004)

texastkikker said:


> Has anybody ever bought these bad boys online - wondering about price difference. Looks like I can get a pack of 4 ribs delivered to the house for $137.90.
> 
> No clue what they cost at the butcher......but I know I want to smoke some of these bad boys!!!!


The last ones I got at Bellville Meat market weâ€™re around $40. Not prime but they were good.


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

Cha Ching....wife just brought these home. Not prime but I ainâ€™t sayin a word....










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jtburf (May 26, 2004)

BretE said:


> Cha Ching....wife just brought these home. Not prime but I ainâ€™t sayin a word....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


8 Hours on that ole smoker and you will not be worried about "Prime" or not!!!

John


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

jtburf said:


> 8 Hours on that ole smoker and you will not be worried about "Prime" or not!!!
> 
> John


I always fill my pit up with meat when I fire it up with brisket and pork butt or ribs and vacuum seal whats leftover. These are definitely going in the rotation....:smile:


----------



## randeg (Dec 29, 2005)

*Plate ribs*

The new Costco in Webster/Friendswood has them now. Prime, 2 racks around $50.


----------

